# The B Movie



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

What did you guys think? I just watched it today and i was not impressed. Thats it Thats all is 5x better.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

is their a decent amount of street in it?


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

proly 50 50 but jermey jones is the only street guy i was interested in watching. Theres some burton riders that have no style. The guy that started the video off just looked sloppy his entire part.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeah the only reason i might buy it is because it pretty much the only video i havent bought haha. but yeah all the reviews ive heard say theres nothin special about it


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

I thought the giant B would be cool. It looked cool but the session on it was lame.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

KC KONG said:


> I thought the giant B would be cool. It looked cool but the session on it was lame.


Lib tech makes best videos just as they do in boards. Check out "That's it That's all" only one filmed in true high def. Best video ever made. Also "Black winter" is good. Torrent baby


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

frosty1976 said:


> Lib tech makes best videos just as they do in boards. Check out "That's it That's all" only one filmed in true high def. Best video ever made. Also "Black winter" is good. Torrent baby


lol frosty, saw some of your other posts, guessing your a lib fan boy? Obviously thats it thats all was sick, but it wasn't made by lib tech. Travis Rice and Curt Morgan made it with tonsssss of support from Quiksilver and Red Bull. On another note, I thought the B was pretty good. Not the best movie of the year, but it was good. The filming was great, very stable heli shots w/ no shaking is always a plus. I just would of preferred if almost the entire mid section of the movie wasn't dominated by Mueller and Kalbermatten, they are both insane riders but I would of liked to see bigger parts from some other riders such as Mads Jonsson and Mikkel Bang. I think the best movies of the year are Forum Forever and Standard Films Black Winter.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

Snowboarding101 said:


> lol frosty, saw some of your other posts, guessing your a lib fan boy? Obviously thats it thats all was sick, but it wasn't made by lib tech. Travis Rice and Curt Morgan made it with tonsssss of support from Quiksilver and Red Bull. On another note, I thought the B was pretty good. Not the best movie of the year, but it was good. The filming was great, very stable heli shots w/ no shaking is always a plus. I just would of preferred if almost the entire mid section of the movie wasn't dominated by Mueller and Kalbermatten, they are both insane riders but I would of liked to see bigger parts from some other riders such as Mads Jonsson and Mikkel Bang. I think the best movies of the year are Forum Forever and Standard Films Black Winter.


First off you stalking me? Gay boy. never said lib tech made the movies . Sponsored jack ass. As well as black winter. Lib rules sorry to burst your bubble


----------



## racerstf (Oct 25, 2007)

frosty1976 said:


> First off you stalking me? Gay boy. never said lib tech made the movies . Sponsored jack ass. As well as black winter. Lib rules sorry to burst your bubble


lol....

I thought the B movie was somewhat good. Not the best, but better than a lot of other movies too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

racerstf said:


> lol....
> 
> I thought the B movie was somewhat good. Not the best, but better than a lot of other movies too.


Yeah, pretty much how I felt about it.



frosty1976 said:


> First off you stalking me? Gay boy. never said lib tech made the movies . Sponsored jack ass. As well as black winter. Lib rules sorry to burst your bubble


lol, yes all 7 of your posts spread across 2 or 3 threads, I'd say I'm stalking you. Not to hard to draw a conclusion from posts that seem to say, "who cares about that, lib tech rules." Wasn't necessarily an insult, now chill out.



frosty1976 said:


> Lib tech makes best videos


Oh you didn't say anything about that?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Snowboarding101 said:


> Yeah, pretty much how I felt about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha i was bout to say the same thing. poor kid doesnt even know how to go back and re read.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

Thats it thats all is the best snowboarding video i have seen. Maybe i didnt like the B movie because i was compairing it to thats it thats all the whole time.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Yea i Just watched thats it thats all for the 100th times yesterday. Sick flick never seems to get old.... and yea I could of swore he said libtech makes the best movies to...


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm going to go ahead and put it out there, its too obvious when this guy comes back.
frosty1976=live2ride=mthoodrider=clam powder


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

haha oooh that guy was funny, wouldn't surprise me if he thought waiting a couple weeks then coming back and saying the same stupid shit would fool people.


----------



## Mountainmenace (Sep 27, 2009)

The B movie is atleast worth a watch . just my 2 cents 



The Jib Crib - THE WORLD'S BEST INDOOR SNOWBOARD RACK - Home


----------



## Burgerboy (Nov 23, 2009)

Only way I can describe it is Meh'. If you've got nothing else to watch then sure why not but there are a lot better movies out there (Let's Go Get Lost, Black Winter and Neverland.) 

The whole 'B' thing seemed kind of cool but they really didn't do anything with it.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

redlude97 said:


> I'm going to go ahead and put it out there, its too obvious when this guy comes back.
> frosty1976=live2ride=mthoodrider=clam powder


Just confirmed its the same guy since he just threatened me over PM's. :laugh: 


frosty1976 said:


> Saturday DEC 2nd 2009 at Mt Hood Meadows.12:00 pm at the upper hut.... No excuses


Notice the date. Guy really is a retard


----------



## jaaxnikols (Nov 17, 2009)

*.*

Its really sad to see people fighting over what is or what isn't with a snowboard video. Must be stressful to take life that seriously.


----------

